# You keep a knockin but you can't come in...



## RJS (Feb 4, 2009)

Have you heard of the Lodge that was holding its meetings in the ball room of the local hotel while its building was undergoing renovations?
One night a traveling salesman asked the desk clerk who all those men going into the room were.
The desk clerk replied: "Oh, those are the Masons."
The salesman said: "Oh, I've always wanted to join that lodge. Do you think they would let me in?"
"Oh, no," said the clerk. "They're awful exclusive. Why, you see that poor guy standing outside the door with a sword? He's been knocking for six months and they still won't let him in!!!"


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 4, 2009)

haha that's a good one.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 4, 2009)

Poor guy? How true, haha


----------



## isaiah65 (Feb 4, 2009)

That is good.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL...thats a good one


----------

